
4 Types of Person (a guide to stupidity) - muon
http://www.secretgeek.net/4TypesOfStupid.asp
======
swombat
This article, unfortunately, falls in the top right quadrant.

The insights are fairly dull and overly simplistic. The conclusions are not
all that useful.

~~~
edw519
You used a tool developed in the top right quadrant to describe an article
that belongs in the top right quadrant.

Ouch. I think you just hashed me into the top left quadrant.

~~~
swombat
Well, I think it's only fair to apply the article to itself ;-)

As for you, you are not the author of this article, so I presume there is no
good reason to force-fit you into its simplistic model.

------
pierrefar
A 2x2 matrix - must be a consultant.

------
quantumhobbit
"The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool."
\- William Shakespeare from "As You Like It"

~~~
timf
(predated famously by Plato)

------
sgupta
Reminds me of the Dunning-Kruger effect:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dunning-Kruger_effect>

"Across four studies, the authors found that participants scoring in the
bottom quartile on tests of humor, grammar, and logic grossly overestimated
their test performance and ability. Although test scores put them in the 12th
percentile, they estimated themselves to be in the 62nd."

------
ars
You don't know anything (about a subject) until you know what you don't know.

